# Warner Bros. Announces - The Originals: The Complete Third Season, due Sept 20th 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Tragedies and Triumphs Continue
> 
> 
> *THE ORIGINALS:
> ...


----------

